# Knotty wood pellets



## CrownPoint210 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi all,
I currently use BBQrs Delight pellets and they are a good pellets. However, I'm looking for a deeper smoke flavor and curious if Lumberjack with the bark processed or Knotty Wood if there really is a little deeper smoke flavor? Also, anyone who used Knotty Wood, is the almond or plum a lighter smoke like pecan?  TIA


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 13, 2021)

I really like Lumberjack. I think a lot of the smoke flavor depends on how hot you’re going too. Higher temps have less. I also augment with AMAZN pellet smoker for longer cooks. Also, not sure what you’re using, but  Just picked up some Island Outdoor, LLC High Temp Nomex Gasket tape to seal my traeger door. So much leaks out. Tried to attach a pic, but it’s not working. Hope this helps!


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 13, 2021)

I use, and really like, LumberJack 100% Hickory.  BBQers Delight is a mixed wood pellet.  It's 60% or so Oak and the rest flavor wood.  I have used B&B Hickory which I understand is rebranded BBQers Delight and prefer the LJ pellets.

No experience with the Knotty Wood pellets.  I just heard of them the other day.


----------

